# Anybody like the old stuff?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Marlin Model '94 "Short Rifle"
cal.44-40
97%+ original codition


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That thing is BEAUTIFUL!

My father in law has been wanting a Henry in 44-40 for a while now. Not sure what I'd ever use one for but I bet it'd make a great "brush" gun for hunting Deer.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That's pretty. How does it shoot?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Cooky said:


> That's pretty. How does it shoot?


I know, it's shameful, but this is one I have not shot. Although, I've owned(still do) and hunted with many vintage Marlins and never had one that didn't shoot well. Would you fellers like to see a few other old Marlins?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a good 'un.

Love some good gun porn. Let's see 'em.


.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd like to see some old Marlins in the Trading Post section of the forum....

...but until then, yeah let's eat some eye candy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, boy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Asking us if we like classic rifles is like asking who likes breasts? Of course we are gonna like them! 8)


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

My Great grandpa's Model 71


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Way cool "grand dad" gun. Never shot one but some say the .348 was the best ever lever gun caliber. Kicks like a mule


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd like the old stuff a lot more if it was in my possession! ;-)

Thanks for sharing, I love the old stuff!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Asking us if we like classic rifles is like asking who likes breasts? Of course we are gonna like them! 8)


Chicken or Duck and I like the chicken ones grilled outdoors but the duck ones in a cast iron skillet for 3 minutes per side with butter and olive oil.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Chicken or Duck and I like the chicken ones grilled outdoors but the duck ones in a cast iron skillet for 3 minutes per side with butter and olive oil.


 Thanks for keeping it wildlife related! :mrgreen:


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Old model 90 in 22wrf. Got this in Nevada, fun to shoot but not much practically for me.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

pffft. I bet none of these guns can even break 3,000 fps right out of the barrel. weeeeaaaak!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> pffft. I bet none of these guns can even break 3,000 fps right out of the barrel. weeeeaaaak!


....HaHa, nor shoot a sub MOA group right off the shelf, yet grandpa's smokehouse always seemed full! :mrgreen:


----------

